# How to deal with flaming and spamming



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2008)

TBT has been getting some flaming and spamming lately, so here are things you should do when you see it:

1)  Report it
2)  Ignore it

If you report it and then respond to the person, that's still making our job harder.  If no one replied to spam or flames, the people doing it would get bored and wouldn't be encouraged.

We will also be getting new mods soon.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

This is only extremely overdue.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2008)

Stormcommander's guide to dealing with flaming and spam.
I like the sound of that 
And thank you for sharing this


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Jas0n said he would be telling yew about that, the new mods....


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

i bet im one of the new mods >.>


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

New mods sounds EXCELLENT.
However, the pool of candidates is extremely low...


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

o and ty for the advice


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

By the by, you certainly have a ripe picking of capable mod candidates.

Hah.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Grawr should be a mod. -.- He's wise xD


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Grawr? y not me :'(


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2008)

HEY LETS GET MORE MORODS!

That's really gonna help instead of actually educating people what spam is...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Grawr? y not me :'(


For the same reason Grawr should be one, methings.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> HEY LETS GET MORE MORODS!
> 
> That's really gonna help instead of actually educating people what spam is...


You can only teach people what you know, Jubby.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2008)

Grawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwr would be excellent but that won't happen, of course.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2008)

We will be starting with one new mod for now (very soon), but will wait a bit longer on others since it's not definite yet.  The first person was already informed about it.  I don't know how many more will be promoted.  Not more than 3.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Grawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwr would be excellent but that won't happen, of course.


No, it won't, that would be the smart decision.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 29, 2008)

there is this one person that I can't stand that keeps on acusing me of stealing (i dont know why) and every time i make a post he puts some rude comment. I used to like this place but not anymore because of this rude person.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> We will be starting with one new mod for now (very soon), but will wait a bit longer on others since it's not definite yet. * The first person was already informed about it. * I don't know how many more will be promoted.  Not more than 3.


Then it's Jason.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

very soon huh i cant 8 to see the new mod.....


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See?  Sucking up does have its rewards!


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

JAS0N?!?!? xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> JAS0N?!?!? xD


Obviously.

He's easily the most levelheaded of the new batch.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you gawd. He's already told me what his plans would be. Today is a happy day. Jas0n for mod.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

well i guess i cant w8 to see wats in store for us on TBT but i hope its good...


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Jas0n for a mod 
He is nice and isn't a total idiot  ^_^


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, they certainly did a great job on him.

Got a nice ass, too.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2008)

The first two things you need to be a mod are maturity and experience with TBT.  This person didn't join after CF.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea well as long as hes good ill be fine.... after all im just here to have fun


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The first two things you need to be a mod are maturity and experience with TBT.  This person didn't join after CF.


Hmm....I didn't. But Storm would have to be on drugz to pick me xDDDD lmao


----------



## -C*- (Dec 29, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The first two things you need to be a mod are maturity and experience with TBT.  This person didn't join after CF.


Maturity?

On TBT?

Then you must be bringing outside help.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea idk about the maturity area of that agreement


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The first two things you need to be a mod are maturity and experience with TBT.  This person didn't join after CF.


Neither did Jason.

...unless it's BB....

Oh god no.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought o dat O.O


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

My hubbeh? Then I'd be next in line  Screw dictatorship, this is nao a monarchy <3


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

ty mr.admin


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> My hubbeh? Then I'd be next in line  Screw dictatorship, this is nao a monarchy <3


 :wintergyroid:  :brrrr:  :santagyroid:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to point out the title of the topic, please.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

i agree that politeness, fairness, and maturity are all absolutely vital to being a moderator.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea lol this is spamming xD the whole point of this topic was to stop wat we r doing now...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> i agree that politeness, fairness, and maturity are all absolutely vital to being a moderator.


...maybe not fairness.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we're not spamming. You are.
All smilie posts = spam.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely don't need that here.

Unheard of.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dictatorship much? fairness wuld be nice but then again... u cant ALWAYS be fair


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm made of unfair.

100% unfair now comes with a chocolate bar though...

Yea, most of the staff candidates have been chosen, and one of them has already been alerted that they are a candidate.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least everyone else will have someone to look up to for sucking up.

: D


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol i guess so O.O


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's proven to look. 

I'm the perfect example.  :veryhappy:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

As long as I can continue to make these fools forum-worthy, I'm fine.

*snickers at the thought of TBT-worthy*


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

lolz


----------



## pippy1 (Dec 29, 2008)

thnx for the advice stormcommander


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is? Lmao.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM OLDCARZYME AND IM PROVEN TO LOOK

You sexy poopyhead.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to be a mod. But that'd never happen.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed the edit, it's BB.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I want to be a mod. But that'd never happen.


WHY DO YOU ONLY TYPE CORRECTLY NOW!? D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I want to be a mod. But that'd never happen.


If Bacon becomes a mod then I'm teh happiest girl. But bacon is dead....


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Bacon Boy even come here anymore? I never see him posting.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i mentioned it because it's assuming everyone deserves fair treatment. if a member was being antagonistic to others, i feel like it would be just to warn/penalize them on behalf of the other parties. 

i mean... right?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really the only person I can figure out, other than Grawr, which I seriously doubt.
Everyone else is either too new or too old.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 29, 2008)

finaly


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what level of antagonism.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, yes of course.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick survey: Who actually WANTS to be a mod?


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Quick survey: Who actually WANTS to be a mod?


*tbt becomes a mesh of hands*

and not including mine.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 29, 2008)

No I don't.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you're right then no fairness xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Quick survey: Who actually WANTS to be a mod?


I'd rather kill myself. 
Plus, I'd never get chosen xDDD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do admining or modding.

Any apparent backseat modding on my behalf is because I'm just sick of the state of TBT right now.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if id be ready to be a mod yet... I'd refuse the status of being a moderator


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if fairness is dependent on the severity of the antagonism and the context of the situation, i think the fairness is theoretically inherent...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you join like yesterday?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Ew, he did.
And xtr0m already said this person was pre-CF.

(It's disgusting how fast these new people post)


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Quick survey: Who actually WANTS to be a mod?


i recognize my relative green-ness... 

so count me out.  :santagyroid:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Wait.....are storm, odd, and sporge our only mods right now?


----------



## Nigel (Dec 29, 2008)

Mods


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Four? Wow. No wonder TBT is in it's current state...>_>


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Four? Wow. No wonder TBT is in it's current state...>_>


Gohan's never on, and Sporge is too nice to do anything.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I realized >_>

This is sad.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL CAN I HAS BE NEW MOD K PLZ THNX LOL.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

And yet, we still have spam in this topic.
xtr0m, we need an intervention or something.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> And yet, we still have spam in this topic.
> xtr0m, we need an intervention or something.


Nah that post was just boredom, the idea of new mods is amazing, but I most likely won't get to be one. (personally I think oddcrazyme has something against me)


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I think everyone has something against me....[lmao we hate coffeebean! thread] xD

So, are you guys not going to tell us who you chose until they approve?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

Storm I have a question, can users send you a Application PM asking to be a Mod?


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Storm I have a question, can users send you a Application PM asking to be a Mod?


I'm sure that would give him a nice laugh.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's uncalled for.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stay on TBT 24/7 you'd be suprised at the number of people I would warn/ban if I was a mod, and for good reasons too.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you wouldn't be a good mod, I;m saying that would give him a nice laugh.

One doesn't simply ASK to be a mod.


----------



## Micah (Dec 29, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bacon's gone for a week.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair Enough.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Storm I have a question, can users send you a Application PM asking to be a Mod?


Not really.  We mostly mod people who are mature and helpful.  We already know how people act on the forums.  But I always tell people not to want to be a mod.  Because out of 5000 members (minus some bots during IF)... look how few people are mods.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I Mature and Helpful in your opinion?


----------



## JJH (Dec 29, 2008)

Hm.... Perhaps I should go get the two lists I made?

One is of people I'd like/wouldn't mind seeing become a mod, and one is of people who, if they became mods, I'd seriously quit TBT.

Either way, I hope you choose somebody good to be a new mod Storm. *inserts other general upcoming mod comments*


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Mega, asking's only going to make it worse.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Mega, asking's only going to make it worse.


How so? I'm just asking questions, I said before I most likely won't get to be a mod.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Hm.... Perhaps I should go get the two lists I made?
> 
> One is of people I'd like/wouldn't mind seeing become a mod, and one is of people who, if they became mods, I'd seriously quit TBT.
> 
> Either way, I hope you choose somebody good to be a new mod Storm. *inserts other general upcoming mod comments*


I bet 100k I know which list I'm on. xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because that's the nature of such things.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt you're even on the list...it doesn't sound like a recent list.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I crave power and control, me having control over the fate of TBT would make me much happy, responsibility<3.
I would be a bit of a strict mod, First Offence: 10% Warn and PM, Second: 2 Day Ban and 20% warn, Third: 30% warn and 1 week ban, once it gets to 50 it would be a Perma Ban.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay for the new mods! Oh, the suspense of not knowing who is to be chosen!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Four? Wow. No wonder TBT is in it's current state...>_>


The main reason we only have four staff members is because of the size of TBT, two months ago. Back in October, there truly wasn't a need for more than four staff members, however when CF came out and Storm merged ACCityFolk and TBT, we were all shocked by the amount of members who joined. We've been debating about new staff members since than, and we've all finally come to a consensus.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Notice how I begin writing like a normal human being. :]


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...no.

The point of the warning bar is that you're banned when it fills up.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ban someone at 50% I'd be dead by now. >


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same... and a few times over.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's not how it works...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe just strict on People who do serious offensives over and over, but Doing that would bring down the rule breaking levels by the thousands.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

If Mega becomes a mod. [A strict mod?! OH NOEZ] I'm killing myself. xP


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Notice how I begin writing like a normal human being. :]


You should have started doing that a month ago.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't.

It would equal someone getting kicked off the staff for being a complete power       whore.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2008)

The first suspension is at 20% or 30% unless you did something that deserves a suspension right away. After that, if your warn % continues to go up you get longer suspensions for even minor things. The higher your warn level, the more you get suspended (or blocked, or queued, etc.)


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2008)

i'm lol'ing at how all these new people are like "omgz0rz i bet im gun b mod cuz im nice nd stuf".

seriously, the new mods are going to be trustworthy people who have been here for a while and know the forums, not some person that's been here for a month and is obviously begging for the position.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

If Nate were a mod that would be epic xD


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> If Nate were a mod that would be epic xD


i have the experience, but i already voided my opportunity. : D


----------



## Caleb (Dec 29, 2008)

i say nate for mod


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A void is an empty space. When used as an adjective, the word can also mean "invalid".


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Nate comes once a day, but he doesn't stay for to long, so ummm....


----------



## Caleb (Dec 29, 2008)

then its settled.nate is now a mod.lol


----------



## Caleb (Dec 29, 2008)

or ill be a mod lol.woldnt choose me anyway


----------



## AndyB (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been here for a while, but wouldn't want to be a mod. I go inactive for times on end.
But new mods sound a good idea.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone who asks to be a mod obviously isn't going to get it.

LAWL


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Asking to be a mod is basically admitting that you only want the title and not the responsibility.

The person selected should have been a member for at least 2-3 months and be a fairly intelligent poster. That's generally the consensus for most forums when selecting a mod.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Asking to be a mod is basically admitting that you only want the title and not the responsibility.
> 
> The person selected should have been a member for at least 2-3 months and be a fairly intelligent poster. That's generally the consensus for most forums when selecting a mod.


I've been banned for that long. Does that disqualify me?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 1, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> The first suspension is at 20% or 30% unless you did something that deserves a suspension right away. After that, if your warn % continues to go up you get longer suspensions for even minor things. The higher your warn level, the more you get suspended (or blocked, or queued, etc.)


A.K.A.

The warn system is a hoax.

Edit: Now that I've chosen to read more than a few select posts I'll now post a response to the thought of new mods. 

Well duh. Of course there should be. TBT, as long as I've been here I've noticed TBT is slooooooooow with almost eeeeeeverything. This could be with running the forum or just realizing, "Hey, members are leaving! Should we do something?"

It's almost as if the staff members work for the U.N. They get together, have a long meeting,. and tell a country to stop or else. The country asks "What is this else?" and the U.N. tells them it's another meeting to decide what to then do.

TBT does just need a mod in the traditional sense of moderating users but how the board functions and activities to do on the board as well.

Flamming and spamming...that just comes with younger members refusing to capitalize their sentences (GAAAAAAH!). If it remains a problem preach respect if nothing else.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 1, 2009)

wow. you're member 87


----------

